

Anonymous, collaborative sketching app for Android extracts creativity - rndmcnlly
http://superfiretruck.com/sketchabit/view.php?id=941

======
rndmcnlly
I painted the image linked, but it evolved from a long chain of images over
which I had only minor control.

